# Jerry Garcia



## darkstar (Oct 12, 2010)

This Halloween, I'm dressing up as Jerry Garcia circa 1970. So I should look something like this:










But I'm having trouble finding a good wig/beard. Most of the stuff I've found are either long, straight hippie-type hair or ridiculous looking afros. Nothing that really looks like Jerry. Any ideas where I can find a wig to look like that?

I'd really appreciate any help I can get with this. Thanks!


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

You might have to style & cut one of the ones they have in the store. I know ,that's all I've seen. Don't forget he was missing a finger or part of one. I'll see if I can find anything.


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey Darkstar, Here are some wigs & it was the Middle Finger on his Right Hand. Good Luck.


----------



## darkstar (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks BooBoo! I really appreciate the help, and I like the finger idea!


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Do a search for cheech & chong wig (specifically look for chong). That might work for Jerry.


----------



## darkstar (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks cinders, another great suggestion!


----------



## darkstar (Oct 12, 2010)

Ok, in addition to the ones BooBoo posted above, here are some others that I've narrowed it down to:

http://www.halloweencostumes.net/curly-black-pirate-wig.html

http://cgi.ebay.com/Black-Curly-Men...808?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35ad175798

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-MENS-1970S-...261?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5adc863bad

http://www.buy.com/prod/cheech-chon.../q/sellerid/23129649/loc/64935/212499344.html

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-MENS-BLACK-...478?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5adc863c86

http://cgi.ebay.com/Adult-Black-Afr...718?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5195c503c6

http://cgi.ebay.com/Adult-Costume-W...888?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5195c5db48


Please take a look and tell me which one you think works best for Jerry!


----------



## darkstar (Oct 12, 2010)

Any thoughts? I really value your opinions guys. Please take just a moment to look them over and tell me what you think. I will be forever Grateful


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

I would go with the Chong wig and then fluff it up a little, as long as the bandanna is not attached. Actually, the bottom right one from Halloween Fantasy that BooBoo found is good too - the beard is probably better on that. You could darken it a bit.


----------



## darkstar (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks talkingcatblues! The website of the first link seems to be having issues right now. I'm not sure how long that's been going on or if you got to see it, but hopefully it will be up and running soon. Does anyone else have any thoughts?


----------

